# AMC Caravan Bicycle?



## 50JChigg (Mar 19, 2008)

has anybody heard of this kind of bike? if so, does anyone have any pics of one? i have a chance to pick one up tomarrow and not sure if is's even worth it. i've looked on line but i can't find a picture.he said it has a tank with dual headlights and a rear carrier. i'm thinking it could be a 60's bike. but like i said, i have no info on any AMC bikes. 

thanks for the help!
Dan


----------

